# WTB Solar Flite rear rack



## Kramai88 (Mar 29, 2017)

Need a rear rack and a sprocket cover for a Murray Solar Flite. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 2, 2017)

Still looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

